# High fever lasting for over a week?



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll try not to make this a novel, but I'm starting to get a bit worried...

dd (6),ds(3) and I all came down w/a high fever (I mean like 104+) after being with my neices and nephews who got the same thing. So I never panicked because thats what happens w/viruses. My kids fever lasted 7 days, mine 4. Before this my dd has not even had a cold for over a year! They are not "fevery" kids either.
So it took my dd a full week after that to really get her self back, her coloring (in her face), energy, etc. Then we had a good week of health. Then one night she woke up in the middle of the night w/102, had fever all next day. By the next day she was acting fine, no fever. I kept her home to rest then sent her to school on Tuesday. They called at 10am that she had 103! Brought her home, all day fever all night fever. She woke up - no fever, was feeling fine. We had my ds 3 year check up, so I took her with me, doc said must be a virus and we thought fever was over. Got her home and they played all day...3 pm, it was like she was jumping all over then BAM she said I don't feel good and I took her temp - 102! She felt cooler when she went to bed last night and I think she's ok this am. But that is where we are. What do I do? I know kids pick things up (she's been in school for 3 years now and RARELY gets whats going around) but this seems unusual. Doc says, lungs, ears, glands are clear. He was going to do a urine sample but she couldn't pee but she has no symptoms of UTI.
ANyone out there have any words/advice? I'm a usual thread killer for some reason so I hope I get a response for this one!


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

The up and down fever sounds pretty normal - fevers usually get higher later in the day. It sounds like she had one thing and maybe her immune system had not quite bounced back when she was exposed to something else.

I don't have any good advice except dose her up on vit C and try to encourage her to rest so she can really kick whatever it is this time.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi does she have any pain anywhere???? If the doc says her throat, nose, ears, and lungs are clear, this is a mystery. The only thing I could think is mono or something....but she would have other symptoms as well. Think..does she experience any other symptoms at all??


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

oh thanks for the reply!

No - no other symptoms. When we had the first fever she complained of her legs or hips hurting, but that was during the highest of fevers which would surely cause achy bones.
I looked for rashes, or any sign of bug bites (we do live in the woods) but have found nothing.
I thought of mono...I had it when I was 15 and I remember having very swollen glands with that. And I had 3 blood tests before it can back positive for mono.
I guess if the fever stays for another couple days, I may insist on a blood test???


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah I would have them run one just in case....you dont want to ignore a temp that comes and goes..but she might just be having trouble shaking what she had..some children do that its rare but it can happen.Keep us posted and let us know what comes of it. I am sending you positive energy so that she heals and nothing is wrong!


----------



## sunshinegirls (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd have them check for a UTI. No other symptoms with unexplained high fever are the signs of that. And with a fever that high it might be in the kidneys already. Definetly have a urinalysis!


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

Well today was fever free, but at around 3 this afternoon her coloring was off - grayish/sullen and she got kind of tired and not-herself...but by the time we were home and ready for dinner she was acting fine. It's he coloring of her that has me a bit worried! Also want to add that we use an ear theromometer, someone says that makes a diffrence. But at school they used a digital mouth one and it came out to 103, so pretty high anyway you take it!

Could she have a UTI and have no pain or trouble urinating?

I'm keeping her home from school again tomorrow, but this time keeping her really quiet (it's hard with a pretty active 6 yo.) and see what happens.

Thanks for all the good vibes....I know it could be nothing but I've just been a bundle of nerves about it!


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

What is her appetite like?? Is she eating okay?? The reason I ask is that when my son was 7, he ran a high temp for a week of 104 on and off. No other symptoms, not even a sniffe, no pain, nothing. When his fever was gone, he was fine, when it was up, he was not. I kept taking him to the doctor and they kept saying it was viral. I took him 3 times in the week. Then, on the 7th day, he starting throwing up for some reason. Only twice, but still. So I ended up taking him to the ER, he had a chest xray done, and turned out he had pneumonia!!! Some rare form, but he didnt even have a cough, sniffle or anything. The doctors had listened to his chest and they said it was clear all the week. It was the weirdest thing. Not saying she has pneumonia, but my point was...you know your daughter best and you know how she normally is...I would take the blood test if you are the slightest worried.


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

That's so interesting you said that about pnemonia...I was just thinking this! SHe has developed a horrible sounding cough just yesterday. And I was trying to put it all together (and someone else in our school had a young baby that developed pnemonia from a cold w/no sypmtoms) and thought I wonder if she developed this from the first virus we all had, and she was the only one who developed it??? Make sense.
Her appetite is fine when she's feeling fine.
What was the course of action for your sons pneumonia? As I understand it, some cases are viral and antibiotics won't help.
I was planning on calling the doc this morning to get the urinalsys and discuss this with him.....weird but this almost makes me feel better. Your mind can go nuts with the unexplained!!


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

You arent going to like what happened to my son: Because it had been left so long without treatment...He was in the hospital for 7 days. I couldnt believe it! Also they thought he had SARS(it was when SARS was real big) and they had to send his culture to the CDC in Atlanta to check it out! OMG. He was on iv meds for the whole 7 days, but he starting feeling better about 3 days into his course. He also had to have breathing treatments every single 4 hours for the whole 7 days he was in there to loosen up his chest and then he started the coughing. It wasnt fun, believe me. I hope this is not what she has, let us know, but insist on a chest xray to be on the safe side.


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

oh my!! Poor thing!
Was he feeling really sick when you took him to the ER or was it just the vomitting that prompted that?
My dd, is acting like herself with a cold. Now it is cough and runny nose, no fever since Wednesday afternoon. I'm waiting for the doc to call me back now. This morning she got very upset saying she couldn't breathe, but she got specific to say that it was her nose and it was too stuffed and blowing it didn't help. I just sprayed some saline so I'll see if that helps, at the moment she's playing happily and normally with her brother. Maybe this all has been just a virus? I certainly will bring up chest xrays w/the doc as I would hate to go through what you went through!!!
Thanks all!


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

No, he was honestly *fineish* between temps, but very tired and pale looken during temps. The vomiting prompted me to take him to the er, because it was a saturday, and nothing else was open, and the fact that it was a new symptom on top of the temps. But he never once had a sniffle/pain, headache, cough, stuffy nose, nothing. Apparently his chest was full of fluid on the right side of his lung,but it coudlnt be detected with a stethoscope. Very weird, but typical of my son who always has *weird* things anyway. It cant never be the normal cold or flu for him, he has to go all out with scarlet fever(3 times) or this rare pneumonia thingy. I hope she continues to feel better, it may just be a virus!


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

my dd has been doing the same thing, and I have had a sore throat for a week. I went to the clinic yesterday and got prescriptions for anti-biotics







I hate antibiotics, and haven't taken any since I was 16, and my dd has never had any. So I haven't given her them yet. I took 2 today just to see, if there's a huge difference I'll know i have strep or something. As for dd I'm waiting till tomorrow and if she's still up and down, I'm going to give her some ab. I'm just so tired of being sick and her being sick. I'm copping out.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Treefolk, how is she doing today???


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

Still no fever and she has a bad cold, her cough is still there but not getting worse! Talked to the doc and he thinks its a virus. SHe is looking better to me, so I concluded that if she is still sick Monday I'll take her in and see ehat else we can figure out. I'm actually feeling relieved that this has turned into a cold.... and since the fever hasn't come back. I kept her really quiet yeaterday and she has a little drama class that she is so excited for today that if she's feeling ok, I'm going to let her go....
Thanks for all the advice. I feel like although this is a little off center it still has the markings of a regular virus...if it stays I'll go back to worrying like mad


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

Well wouldn't you know that my son woke up with a very croupy cough and 102 fever? I don't know whether that makes me feel better that this is just a month full of viruses for us or what!!
But because I can get crazy....I have spent all day cleaning and dusting and vacuuming (um - I think I forgot I had one!) I got pillow protectors, washed all sheets, opened some windows, changed the yucky shower curtain, etc. Obviously, I don't deal well with illness







Well, if for no other reason, my messy house is getting a head start on spring cleaning!!!


----------

